# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  World Games Saalbach auf Z-Line

## Xtian

Die World Games of Mountainbiking sollen heuer auf der Zline statt finden. Kennt wer genaue Hintergründe warum man ein DH Rennen so kastriert?

----------


## sivorex

soweit ich es im busch rascheln gehört habe(!), gibts streiterein mit dem grundbesitzer...(what else?!) dürfte eine recht kräftige auseinandersetzung sein. desswegen ist auch der dual am reiterkogel bereits abgebaut. naja, aber auf der z-line ist die situation auch nur bedingt besser, sonst müsste man die strecke nicht interimsweise über forststraßen führen... von daher ist (wenn überhaupt) frühestens in 1-2jahren damit zu rechnen, dass ein downhill adequater zusatz zur z-line hinzugefügt wird, der auch den worldgames gerecht werden kann...die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt :Wink: 
bis dahin - 90ies oldschool fireroad-racing mit rosa helmen... CheerS

----------


## Xtian

Ja von den Streiterein mit den Grundbesitzern hab ich auch mittlerweile gehört. Sehr schade darum weil wirklich reizvoll ist es dadurch nicht!
Einzige spannende Alternative wäre ein Rennen ab der Mittelstation von der Xline. Wäre ein feiner DH

----------


## sivorex

tja,wie immer gehts (leider nur) ums geld und die gier danach!
auch wenn die x-line nicht unbedingt meine lieblingsalternative wäre, muss ich dir zustimmen, dass es momentan die einzig passende strecke wär. und auf jeden fall interessanter als ein 'dh-rennen' bei dem man mit einem enduro bike vermutlich die besten chancen hat... mMn ist die z-line sowieso eher kriminell geshaped, zumin. wenn man das ding racen soll! aber das ist ein anderes thema.

----------


## noox

Downhill ist ja die Pro Line auch schon lang nimmer. Aber die Z-Line schon gar nicht  :Frown: 

Eigentlich hätten mir die Worldgames vom Drumherum schon ziemlich gedaugt. Bin nur heuer so Enduro-motiviert, dass ich lieber in Tirol die Enduro-Rennen fahr.

Dann gibt's in Saalbach einen Downhill auf einer Anfänger-Strecke mit teilweise Autobahn-Charakter. In Tirol gibt's Enduro auf Old-School-Downhill-Strecken  :Wink:   (Wer erinnert sich noch an das Nauders Downhill-Rennen vor 15 Jahren  :Wink: )

----------


## sivorex

da muss ich dir absolut beipflichten!ich kenn zwar die alte pro-line noch,bin sie aber nie geraced, einfach weil ich ein bissl zu jung bin :Wink:  demnach kenn ich nauders natürlich auch nur vom hören-sagen.
ich war bei den wg auch immer gern am start aber für heuer schauts wohl so aus als wär das highlight in saalbach (traurig es sagen zu müssen) das b'n'b-festival gewesen...welches vom side-programm aber eh ganz lustig war!
enduro fahren in tirol ist sicher die beste alternative in dieser saison. sind die aufkeimenden enduros technisch oldschool aber auch schnell?hab da noch kaum erfahrungswerte... für 2014 ist das aber definitiv ein guter/überlegenswerter tipp.!thx!
finds überhaupt gut, dass dank solcher 'neuzeit-pioniere' wie zb im hopfgarten, man in tirol nun nach einigen jahren schön langsam wieder draufkommt, dass mit sommertourismus abseits des wanderns auch was zu holen ist...

----------


## _NIK_

Weiss nicht ob ichs dann überhaupt mitfahren soll. Die Strecke hat keinen Anreiz und macht auch nicht so viel Spaß (außer Die Walls und das Waldstück). Wenn dann wirklich mit dem Enduro...

----------

